# food and drinks in the control booth



## temper (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey all - so, here's a question for you all. When I was doing theater/tv/etc work in college, we had a simple rule - don't break stuff. That meant, don't spill your coffee on the avid.  We were pretty much allowed to have food and drinks in control rooms, editing rooms, stages, etc because well, a lot of times we would be in a studio or editing room all through the night working on a project. However, in my church we have a few volunteers in varying stages of their teens, and so I decided that there's no food or drink in the control booth. Frankly, we aren't there for more than a couple hours, and they can step out to have a drink if they need to. 

I initially thought it was a good idea, but I'm second guessing myself. What do you all do, especially for those in middle school / high school environments. I know college/pro is very different.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 20, 2013)

In middle school and high schools, yes, no food/drinks in the booths. It's just a lot easier to enforce and safer for all parties and equipment involved.


----------



## Jamyo (Feb 20, 2013)

temper said:


> Hey all - so, here's a question for you all. When I was doing theater/tv/etc work in college, we had a simple rule - don't break stuff. That meant, don't spill your coffee on the avid.  We were pretty much allowed to have food and drinks in control rooms, editing rooms, stages, etc because well, a lot of times we would be in a studio or editing room all through the night working on a project. However, in my church we have a few volunteers in varying stages of their teens, and so I decided that there's no food or drink in the control booth. Frankly, we aren't there for more than a couple hours, and they can step out to have a drink if they need to.
> 
> I initially thought it was a good idea, but I'm second guessing myself. What do you all do, especially for those in middle school / high school environments. I know college/pro is very different.



At my auditorium we have an all high-school crew. In the booth we allow food and drink but only at the back counter, not at the counter where the audio and light board live. Too much of a risk to have liquids near the controls.


----------



## Aman121 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I second gaffs thoughts. At both of the spaces at school there is no official rule, but anybody who cares to run the equipment is sensible enough to keep their Doritos off of the console trackpad. But in schools with large student crews, it's a good rule to have.


----------



## Morte615 (Feb 20, 2013)

My go to rule has always been nothing but CAPPED water next to work stations. That includes drafting tables, workshops, control desks, ect. And any other food or drink must be kept clear at least 6 feet, if the room is too small for a 6 foot clearance from all work stations then no food or drink allowed (other than capped water.) And of course no food or drink allowed on stage AT ALL without prior authorization. IE a special event or for needs of the show, and sometimes for build out and rehearsal allow capped water.

Of course all these rules are always subject to change depending on the age and maturity level of the cast and crew as well as on a whim by higher-ups


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 20, 2013)

We had the back wall rule in high school, it worked well. Also had napkins on that shelf so it was easy to clean up your hands. No one wants grease and food bits on their console.


----------



## np18358 (Feb 20, 2013)

At my school, they allow any food or drink anywhere. Personally, I have never and will never bring anything except capped bottled water in the control room. Especially, because there is a whole Tech department with changing rooms, and little rooms to eat in right down the hall. At my old school, they enforced a strict no food, no drink whatsoever policy, however, the TD would unofficially allow capped bottled water for some of the big musicals. I think the second method makes much more sense, and in the future, when given the choice, I will enforce this rule.


----------



## JonasA (Feb 20, 2013)

At my high school, we also had the back-wall rule, which worked well given we had a huge workbench that you could sit at. That didn't mean there wasn't always a bag of lollies next to the lx desk; just no pizza/pasta/whatever you pulled out of the fridge. I do like Morte's 6' rule, though. That would come in handy when they're working around a lot of equipment (ie. bump-in time, where someone always thinks that it's a good idea to leave open energy drinks on top of road cases...)

Frankly, I found the easiest way to get the kids to keep food a safe distance from equipment was to let them leave a few pizza boxes or whatever in the control room for a few days. After they'd done a show choking on the smell of two-day-old food, they not only didn't eat in there, they learnt to clean up after themselves!


----------



## Dovahkiin (Feb 20, 2013)

We don't have any official rules against it, but all of the people who use the booth are pretty much in agreement that we should leave that stuff in the stairwell leading up to the booth. If it's going to be a late night or we're pulling back to back rehearsals without much of a break, we tentatively allow capped drinks and crumb-less food as long as it's kept away from the board at all times.


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with most of the others - I think it is good to have the no-food-no-drink rule, with the provision for bottled water. Depending on situations, such as space and responsibility levels of those involved, yeah, there may not be anything wrong with allowing the occasional snack or Coke. But having the rule and allowing for it to be broken at times is a lot better politically than not having any rule and then coming across as a jerk at those times when there really doesn't need to be anything there. 

That being said, when I'm going to be behind a board for 3 or 4 hours and up, I'm going to have a bottle of water or a Coke and a bag of pretzels or something, unless you have a d--n good reason for me not to. But I'm careful with it, and I know how much everything is worth. I'll always keep any drink that isn't capped either a foot or so away from equipment or sitting inside a roll of gaff tape (excellent no-spill coaster). 

Once someone knows to lean away from the desk when getting a drink, and to wipe the potato chip grease off of your fingers before touching anything, that's when you can have some leeway.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Feb 21, 2013)

MUST HAVE CAFFEINE! MUST HAVE CAFFEINE!

My beverage of choice is Diet Coke. Joshua, our sound guy, prefers Mountain Dew Code Red.

It's not a problem. Food on the other hand - we eat outside of the booth - unless it is stuff that pops in the mouth - such as M&Ms.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2013)

When I was teaching high school the rule was no food or drink in the booth. That booth got really hot during shows, so I allowed water. It had to be kept in squeeze top style sports bottles (which I gave the crew) which had to be kept on the floor away from the consoles. 

At the college I expanded my rules, if you have time to leave the booth, don't eat in the booth. So no eating before shows, at intermission, or after shows. However, it is okay to eat in the booth during things like a marathon tech rehearsal. Drinks are okay at any time as long as they are not in an open container. If you are eating or drinking in the booth, the food and drink must never leave the table at the back of the booth (which is more than 6 feet away from anything that could be damaged).


----------



## temper (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks all - lots of food for thought (oh, I'm good!). I feel like it's not a totally unreasonable rule!


----------



## jlusardi (Feb 21, 2013)

temper said:


> Thanks all - lots of food for thought (oh, I'm good!). I feel like it's not a totally unreasonable rule!



It's not an unreasonable rule at all...I think what's most important is that you follow through and enforce whatever you decide the rule to be. Also that people are aware of whatever exceptions you decide to make (ie capped beverages, during a very long rehearsal, only something like m&ms/pretzels).


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention that at the college I would tell the crew assume food is not okay in the booth and I will tell you when the schedule is so demanding that exceptions are acceptable.


----------



## bobcatarts (Mar 28, 2013)

I see some evidence of food/beverages in the booth even though there is a big sign prohibiting it. That said, there has been no issue so far (knock on wood). I make it clear to all of my resident companies and renters know: You break it, you bought it.

We're all adults though, generally respectful of very expensive gear (and my wrath and that of others that use the space) so unless it becomes a problem I won't get on anyone for it.


----------



## Robert (Mar 28, 2013)

I dumped a vodka rocks into a Kliegl Performance board once. Shut it off, opened it up, and took out a hair dryer and cleanded it up. Worked fine, but just luck I'm sure. Pepsi Syndrome anybody?


----------



## neotrotsky (Mar 30, 2013)

In our house, it's simple: No food or drink at consoles or racks. We don't have a "booth" at our venue since the consoles are open and actually in the venue (it's a strange situation...tiny historic venue and it makes thinks awkward). Other houses I've worked and TD'ed at, it's been the same rule. And, if I find a bottle of Mountain Dew or the like at the console, that is a suspension. No dispute.

Harsh? Take the price of your average audio and/or lighting console, factor the cost if you *can* repair it after spilling a 20 oz to a liter on it, and then factor the cost of a SECOND console to replace it while the first is being repaired so the show doesn't come to a grinding halt because one couldn't keep their caffeine addiction in check. That is the cost of not having that rule. It's not there to put production staff on a power trip. It's there to keep everyone's paychecks rolling in. 

Then again, when you make your mortgage payments off of show production, your views do change a bit.


----------



## Blake (Apr 1, 2013)

At my HS the official rule (put out by the theatre manager) is no food or drinks beyond the the stairs (we have an elevated booth). Our TD is super cool and you can get away with water sometimes depending on his mood, but no food EVER! Granted the majority of ours techs are very irresponsible (I think I will post a rant later) so its not unreasonable.


----------



## chieftfac (Apr 3, 2013)

It hard to try to rule against food or drink in the booth when it's my mini fridge in the booth... And microwave... And yes microwave is not run from 1 hour pre show to end of show... It's unplugged just in case...


----------



## Markovich (Apr 10, 2013)

I usually do, No cans or open containers, must be in a capped bottle. Food is fine but nothing near the equipment. If you don't know what your doing there, gtfo there. Don't touch anything if you don't know your touching. Wait for specific instructions.

that kinda stuff. but I got this from my day job as a substitute teacher. but among my respected peers, everyone knows the rules, its unspoken but well known.


----------



## Koopdaddy (Apr 11, 2013)

We do not allow food or drink while operating equipment. We just dont want the risk and I can't stand people touching equipment with dirty hands.


----------



## hosko (Apr 23, 2013)

I think rules in high schools are very different to the professional world. I think its perfectly acceptable to have a no food and drink rule when you are dealing with students. However try calling a show for 2 hours plus and trust me your throat is going to pack it in and I'm going to need a coke. Having said that cans are completely idiotic, they should be capped and kept no where near equipment. For water I like the CamelBak style bottles where you need to suck the water out, prevents water from spilling if its knocked over.


----------



## Blake (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely agree with hosko! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 23, 2013)

hosko said:


> ... For water I like the CamelBak style bottles where you need to suck the water out, prevents water from spilling if it's knocked over.


I've long felt that console operators, and in fact ALL technicians, should be required to use only spill-proof "sippy cups".




But possibly more because of their infantile behavior than anything else. 

My main venue has a rule: No food or drinks on the arena floor, ever. (For board and spotlight operators, being chained to one location, we look the other way.) A rule which sadly, applies only to house crew, and is readily broken by every road crew member.
.


----------



## hosko (Apr 23, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> IMy main venue has a rule: No food or drinks on the arena floor, ever. (For board and spotlight operators, being chained to one location, we look the other way.) A rule which sadly, applies only to house crew, and is readily broken by every road crew member.



I must say being part of the road crew, no one will get in the way of me and my coke  Ahh references to the good old days


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 24, 2013)

ETC sippy cups sound like great LDI'13 swag, or USITT '14.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 24, 2013)

If only this came in stealth black.....
Drinking Helmet Blue


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh lord, if I couldn't eat and drink behind the board I would have died of starvation by now. Sometimes it's because we didn't have time for a meal so my only chance is to eat during the show, sometimes it's because this event has been running for six hours now with no end in sight, sometimes it's because I'm bored and found a half bag of gummies in my purse. I've eaten everything from fast food to Chinese (with chopsticks) to a full plate of catering behind the board, because that's what needed to happen. And as for drink, same thing. Fast food cups, can, glass pop bottles, cups of coffee...I've partaken from them all. (Two rolls of gaff stacked make a great cup holder.) 

However, I would like to point out that the reason that I have absolutely zero qualms about eating and drinking behind the board is because I'm a professional, and it's my board. I'm fully aware of the consequences if I spill stuff on the board and I act accordingly. I'm very careful with my food and beverages; all products with any viscosity (drinks and anything with any kind of sauce) stay on a side table a full arm's length away from my console, and sticky/greasy fingers get wiped on a towel before they come into contact with any keys. And as a result, we've yet to have an accident. (Knock on wood.) 

In your case, I don't think the no food/drink rule is out of line. Students and volunteers may be well-intentioned, but without the threat of unemployment hanging over your head it's easy to forget what you're doing and have an accident. Though I would make an exception for water bottles. Even with my own lax rules I don't drink _nearly_ enough water, and dehydration runs rampant among our staff. Allowing water (in the appropriate container) would go a long way towards keeping your staff in good shape.


----------



## emoreth (Apr 25, 2013)

MrsFooter said:


> Oh lord, if I couldn't eat and drink behind the board I would have died of starvation by now.



Yup. Where I work, we get dinner at about 30 minutes til show because that's when the band is (supposed to be) done rehearsing. If things don't go smoothly, we have just about enough time to throw together a plate of food and get back upstairs. I have eaten an entire lasagna dinner while running the switcher. 

On the other hand, we have lost a monitor console to a cup of coffee (disposable, with lid) that had been placed on top of the booth wall. As a result, drinks are not allowed where they could spill into gear, with the exception of things like water bottles that have secure lids. I use water bottles with pressure valves that only open when the bottle is squeezed, in part because I don't want to have to worry about protecting gear vs. staying hydrated.


----------



## Jakepugh15 (Jun 3, 2013)

temper said:


> Hey all - so, here's a question for you all. When I was doing theater/tv/etc work in college, we had a simple rule - don't break stuff. That meant, don't spill your coffee on the avid.  We were pretty much allowed to have food and drinks in control rooms, editing rooms, stages, etc because well, a lot of times we would be in a studio or editing room all through the night working on a project. However, in my church we have a few volunteers in varying stages of their teens, and so I decided that there's no food or drink in the control booth. Frankly, we aren't there for more than a couple hours, and they can step out to have a drink if they need to.
> 
> I initially thought it was a good idea, but I'm second guessing myself. What do you all do, especially for those in middle school / high school environments. I know college/pro is very different.



Well in my booth, i have a waffle maker, microwave and a cooler... And were at a high school... It's only me in the booth usually, But if im training somebody during a run of a show, i dont usually care. People who work in the booth usually are smart enough not spill or leave crumb's all over the board...


----------



## danhr (Jun 3, 2013)

Waffle maker??


----------



## Jakepugh15 (Jun 3, 2013)

danhr said:


> Waffle maker??



i like waffles... haha... im usually at the theater at 6 in the morning to start a load in... so might as well make breakfast there.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmmmm, I'm wondering if you could take a NFG waffle iron, the ones which are about 8 inches in diameter and two Par 64's........I mean you can sauté and wok on a Par 64.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 3, 2013)

What, you don't just microwave all your food like I do?


----------



## GoboMan (Jun 3, 2013)

At our theatre there is no food allowed in the booth. As for drinks, only water is allowed in a closed container (travel mug with snap-on lid, water bottle with screw cap, etc.) The only exception to the food rule would be cough drops or small hard candy. Basically, we don't want our techs enjoying a huge burrito dinner in the booth.

I also do sporadic work at another theater across town, and their rule is a lot more strict. They don't allow ANY food or drink (not even water in closed containers) in the booth, and ONLY water is allowed in the house and on the stage.


----------

